
CPAN::U experiment (CPAN module recommendation system) - draegtun
http://cpan-u.sysd.org/
======
draegtun
Related blog post: [http://blogs.perl.org/users/stas/2012/12/cpan-module-
recomme...](http://blogs.perl.org/users/stas/2012/12/cpan-module-
recommendation-system.html)

